
Ask HN: Who started in cryptocurrency in 2017 and now make money? - qhoc
Or whether it&#x27;s all the hype from the news, especially for people who started many many years ago.
======
AnkhMorporkian
I made a fortune on Ripple this year. I wasn't doing _amazingly_ financially,
but I invested about 50k of my savings into it over 3 months because it
sounded like an amazing idea. I did that in May, and just recently sold. It's
been a hell of a ride, and I plan to continue to invest in other cryptos that
sound interesting to me.

RaiBlocks is next on my list, but I'm still trying to find a good point to get
in.

Edit: To make it clear, I had never invested in crypto before last year.

------
theklub
Yes, you can easily make money if u get it at the right time and get out at
the right time... How long this will last, nobody knows..

------
matchmike1313
I have made about 150% on my money I would say

